# Left rear window stuck in its down



## StillWatersRunDeep (Mar 14, 2011)

2002 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8L

I just got home from work and I went to roll up all of my windows, but the left rear window is stuck in its down position. I had just rolled it up not 30 minutes before I got home. Why would it work just fine then not work at all 30 minutes later?

If I hold my ear up next to the door and press down on the switch, I hear a click, but if I pull up on the switch, I hear nothing.

Edit: I just went outside and tried rolling up the window again for the hell of it and it worked...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have seen issues with the rear regulators, on the bright side the reg/motor(oem) is pretty cheap, like $67, if you have ever priced a window motor or reg, you know what I am talking about...


----------

